# [Openbox?] déconnexion (session) inopinée

## Kevin57

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit souci que j'attribue, peut-être à tort, à Openbox. De temps à autres, surtout en sortie d'écran de veille (Xscreensaver), ma session se déconnecte automatiquement et je me retrouve avec SLIM à devoir me ré-identifier. Je ne sais pas trop d'où peut venir le problème, il ne me semble pas super récent mais semble de plus en plus fréquent (peut-être que c'est juste une impression...). Avez-vous une idée de la provenance du problème? Je tourne sous Gentoo ~amd64 mis à jour quotidiennement. Ma version d'openbox est la 3.4.11.2, xorg-server-1.9.0, xf86-video-ati-6.13.1. Je ne sais pas où trouver un log qui pourrait aider, si vous avez une idée...

Merci beaucoup d'avance.

Kevin57

----------

## barul

Tu n'as pas un moyen de lancer Openbox et de faire des logs? 

Sous fluxbox, quand on a --enable-debug, on peut le lancer avec 'fluxbox -log ~/fichier-log', c'est assez pratique.

----------

## Kevin57

Ah si, je n'y avais pas pensé. Il y a l'option --debug, ça devrait faire le travail. Je tenterai ça au prochain boot et je vous tiens au courant des log.

----------

